# What Not to Do on the Audi RS 3 Press Launch



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our friend Hans sent us this link to a (German) review of the RS 3 Sportback by Motor-Talk.de. Audi did the European launch for the RS 3 in Monte Carlo near the fabled rally course where earlier high-strung 5-cylinder Audis rocked the rallying world. Unfortunately, it looks like a rock rocked the world of this RS 3. 

Read more (in German) after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

A little to much throttle exiting a curve, and apparently an encounter with the guardrail ensued.


----------

